# Depressed chook?



## emsarell (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I have a 2 year old chook that after being separated when she become clucky (then went off the cluck) has become isolated & listless, has a dull and floppy comb, is not laying eggs and doesn't have an appetite. This has been for the last couple of months. She is back with the other hens now. Any ideas. Much appreciated.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hiya, I am not sure i could help with any advice, but I am bumping this for u with the hope that someone with experience might come along and give u a good advice...

Good luck


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Think you should take her to vet, get her checked out


----------

